#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai Tongue Twisters

## tomcat

...see sew seesews by da see saw...

----------


## David48atTD

Thai Tongue Twisters


Has this got anything to do with *bsnubs* bleached anus?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I seem to remember from decades ago something like "I beat my mother with a stick while riding on my horse". Seems like there were a lot of similar sounding me and ma sounds.

----------


## jabir

squirrel

----------


## tomcat

> Has this got anything to do with bsnubs bleached anus?


...limbering-up exercises for more exciting stimulation...though the taste of bleach (I'm told) is awful...

----------

